# Need a shoulder to cry on...



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I thought I was doing a good thing by trying to find the best goat I can. Well guess I am wrong.

"I wasn’t as concerned about the care of the animals as I was about the use of the genetics. I can only hope that whoever buys our goats will care for them. I have found that experience doesn’t necessarily translate to proper care. ** represents almost forty years of my life work, to have that go to someone who hasn’t worked with Alpine genetics, and who only wants to make nice goats would be something of a waste. Rather like selling your best artwork for a child to color on. There are lots of good, sound healthy goats that score in the high very good or low excellent category to learn on. For most of us, National Champions are a once in a lifetime realization of a dream sort of thing."

This is what I get for wanting to start out with the best. Out of respect, I won't post the author. But I am just bawling right now. 

I understand why they said what they said. But let's put things into perspective. It's still only a goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dayna I dont get what happend -- Im trying to read it the way you see it and maybe its real late here and I dont get it but I gather that this was a reply to an email or something? :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:? 

I gathered that the breeder didn't care for the health and well being of the goats as long as they produced "exceptional" kids? I'm conmfused.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

A response to an email.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: :hug: :hug: 

This breeder was plain old RUDE. I am sorry you had to deal with this. Everyone has to start somewhere. They obviously have forgotten about that. :angry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I wouldnt bother with people who are rude in their emails. They are not worth my time or energy - even energy to be upset. They are selfish individuals and I have found that a lot of big time breeders forget what it is like to start off small or forget just how to be NICE.

Try not to loose sleep over it and know that there will be not so nice people out there (buyers included) and there will be some awesome people out there. :hug: You just have to weed through the bad apples :shades:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just keep holding your head up high knowing you are doing the right thing and dont let some selfish snob run you off! I delt with enough of them at the show this weekend - thats why I love Nigerian breeders in my area, they are all so nice :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I am just so upset. It's almost like she wants to keep the genes all to herself, or to someone she believes is more deserving. 
Isn't spreading great genes around a good thing? Who does she think she is, GOD? I have sold most of my doll collection, I'm saving every dime I get to buy a great buck. I hope I never get this way, if I do, someone please slap me. 

If she had the opportunity to buy a great goat when she started out, wouldn't she have?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh don't be upset :hug: it isnt your fault they are snobs :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Stacey, do you know anyone who might have what I'm looking for? I am just so put off by this. I'm so angry I could spit. Even my goaties knew I was upset. My Alpine doe just came up to me and looked at me with the sweetest eyes. She didn't even jump on the fence like she normally does, she was very polite tonight. Kindof quiet. I think she knew I wasn't feeling well.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't let her get you down, like Stacey said. :hug: :hug:

Go to another breeder and get a nice buck from them. Just because this one breeder was rude does not mean they all will be.


----------



## goatbless (Jan 10, 2009)

Very sorry to hear that this individual upset you with their poor attitude and selfishness. Personally, if I knew someone was like that I wouldn't want to promote their genetics for them anyways. There are many other fish in the sea, or goats in the pasture in this case. :wink: Best of luck to you in your search...


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My husband talked with me. He made me feel so much better. Yeah, one day, when I'm a famous artist, and she wants to buy my sculptures, or trade me a goat for one... Yeah... I feel a lot better now. I shouldn't have let it get to me. But, wow... that was a shock.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

You know what the real kicker is? I was going to use this goat as a live model for one of my life-size sculptures.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh.....now I understand! 

As others said, rude people are not deserving of your tears! Have you checked the breeder listings with AGS and ADGA? I'm positive you can find another breeder of well bred Alpines to suit your needs. I have no time for the "uppity" type and neither should you, don't let it get to you, and when your art is famous one day....well, she definately wouldn't be considered for a piece!

I have dealt with that type of breeder before...theres one here that THINKS she has the greatest herd of dairy goats and THINKS that her goats are IT...another member has had the unfortunate experience of dealing with her and well....lets just say that this breeder could step on the wrong toes one day and have all her dirty little secrets get out in the open.
Chin up, a caring heart such as yours deserves to be able to love an animal even if the genetics are top notch!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry you had such a crappy experience with that breeder...Just wait until the day when your goaties are kicking butt in the showring...give her something to be hoity toity about...lol...

I know it's hard, but try not to get too upset about it...it is not worth it. There are many breeders of outstanding goats that would be happy to help you...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My husband talked with me. He made me feel so much better. Yeah, one day, when I'm a famous artist, and she wants to buy my sculptures, or trade me a goat for one... Yeah... I feel a lot better now. I shouldn't have let it get to me. But, wow... that was a shock.





> You know what the real kicker is? I was going to use this goat as a live model for one of my life-size sculptures.


 You have a good DH.....he is so right... :thumbup: ......the breeder will regret it later..... :wink: :greengrin: ....Anytime you come across breeders such as that......say to yourself ...."yeah right"......they are just jealous... and are afraid.... that I will have better animals then them.....In which ....breeders that are that way.... do fear.....that someone can beat them....it's just there way......but we don't have to listen.....we can move ahead without them.... :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face though. I may not buy from her, but I still want to be respectful. There may come a day where I will have to work with her for some reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I can understand where your coming from...... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She didn't know that I was also going to use this goat as a live model though. I was going to put an inscription on the bottom of the sculpture as a special thanks to the farm I would buy from.


----------



## Sybil (Dec 21, 2007)

I have NEVER heard such a reply! Thank goodness that 99% of the breeders are not like this. Most breeders would love to get their herd name out and about and let other breeders know that their lines blend well with other lines, reproduce themselves and make improvements in the buyers herd! It sounds like there would only be problems in the long run if she had sold any animals to you. I would run like heck....and remember what goes around will come around. One day you may be competing with her and she will admire your beautiful animals and only wished she had given you the chance to purchase some of her wonderful stock. (I believe also you need to care for your yours goats well in order for them to reach their full potential......don't feed they won't milk...etc)
Sue


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Dreamchaser said:


> I don't want to cut off my nose to spite my face though. I may not buy from her, but I still want to be respectful. There may come a day where I will have to work with her for some reason.


You can still be respectful, just email her back and thank her for her time. Then move on to find another breeder who is not so rude. A good breeder will work with you, and be willing to develop a relationship with you.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I had not replied yet. I really wanted to send her a flame mail, but I knew that it wouldn't do any good, only reinforce what she thought of me.

The more I think about it, the more I probably had it coming. She wanted to know what I was going to do with the goats, and being inexperienced told her more about the care then what I wanted to use her for. So, I can understand her concern. She doesn't want me to use a championship bloodline to just breed for fun and spill out for any joe to have. Which, I can see both ways I guess. 

Here is what I wrote. ** omits information.

Thank you for your time. ** had referred me to you because you were closest to my family, and they said you had some of their nicest does. I respect and understand your concern, and I will seek the advice of an Alpine breeder near me. 

She wants to know what I am looking for in a goat. I have no idea what to answer. She said she turns away anyone who wants it all, because that is impossible. I am not asking for it all, just wanted the best I could get. Obviously, if judges voted that that goat was excellent, they know more than I do, so I figured I could not go wrong there.

Here was my plan. I'm not sure if Willow Run has a website, but I was hoping to look at their goats since I hear they have great lines as well. I was planning on taking some of the best from both lines of Alpines. Obviously I can't afford a hundred goats (nor do I have room for a hundred goats until I move), but if I started with a couple and worked up...


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sadly i have run into a few breeders that were not so nice to me. Kudos to you for replying with a nice and very mature email. 
Willow run dairy is no longer, they have sold the majority of their goats if not all of their goats to other homes. But you can still get lines closely related, and their are still other willow run animals out there. In the alpine world they seem to be getting harder and harder to find. I got a french doe kid last year that goes back to rishona, their four time national champion who passed away in 05. Juno broke her leg when she was a month old, and yes i paid the six hundred dollars to have it xrayed and casted. Couldnt bare to lose the bloodline after i had tried so hard and loooked for so long to get a rishona decendant. 
If you are willing to ship there are a lot more options. A friend of mine and I are actually talking about making a trip down to southern california/arizona area to get some goats and ship for a few other people. Something liek that can open up a lot more options for you. 
I noticed you asked if anyone knew any herds in your area, i dont know how far you are willing to travel, but there is the Hoch's/Brandts herd, they are in Norco California. i dont know youre price range but if you want quality they have it.
I was just looking in the ADGA directory, and there are actually quite a few alpine people in Arizona, not all of them are show people im sure. And i dont know who you talked to before (obviosuly i dont want to refere you to them again) a lot of these people i havnt heard of. 
Hope this helps!
beth


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Beth, 

I was planning on traveling out of state to visit my family, and then drive out to the breeder on my way back. 2 birds, 1 stone kind of deal. 
That is great that you were able to keep your goat. Where in California/AZ are you headed?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

omg randy of Brandt's and Hoach is like an ALPINE GOD!!!! he's a pretty cool guy too.. even if he does kick everyones butt hands down all the time!

his stock runs pretty pricey though ( a grand easy).. but he's been raising them since he was a kid.. and he does usualy have some kids out of FF or unfinished does for 500 or so.. but they're awesome


----------

